
What To Do Per Individual - prakash
http://the-programmers-stone.com/about/what-to-do-per-individual/
======
pasbesoin
The link is to the third page of a multi-page essay that starts here:

<http://the-programmers-stone.com/about/neuroscience/>

I mention this because page one is interesting and because the pages are
listed in a right sidebar where I did not immediately identify them as being
related to the current page (might be my shortcoming, but might also strike
others).

